# Solved: Canon PIXMA MG5350 Wi-Fi Printer



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I connect the printer Canon PIXMA MG5350 wirelessly to my Mac Mini without going through my router. Would that make it unencrypted? Please can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes and no.

It's possible to connect directly to the printer but it doesn't really make much sense not to have it connected through the router.

Yes it would be unencrypted but it's a pretty low security issue for several reasons.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Would that make it unencrypted?


Depends on whether you encrypt the ad-hoc wireless network.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The computer is connected by ethernet cable to the router but can also connect wi-fi too to the router, although I don't usually use it that way. I don't understand what you mean by "ad-hoc wireless network."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I don't understand what you mean by "ad-hoc wireless network."


An ad-hoc wireless network is a wireless network with just two or more client devices (e.g., computer, printer). If a wireless network is set up by a router it is an infrastructure network.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

So I need an ad-hock wi-fi but don't need encryption. Please can you tell me how to do that?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> So I need an ad-hock wi-fi but don't need encryption. Please can you tell me how to do that?


On the Mac side: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-set-up-an-ad-hoc-wireless-network.html

For the printer you'll have to look in its manual.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After getting it working unsecured I would encrypt it.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Does not apply for Mountain Lion settings different. Password not asked for.


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

If you don't want the printer on your network, why don't you just connect it by USB?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> Does not apply for Mountain Lion settings different. Password not asked for.


?? Are you talking about the instructions I posted?

You didn't say what version of OS X you are using, but the 10.8 instructions aren't much different.
When you pick a security method in the pull down menu it will give you password fields to enter.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have successfully set up the computer to printer network, without encryption as I do not understand but have heard of the terms 5 ASCII characters or 10 hex digits. Please could you explain how to use them?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you use 64-bit WEP for encryption the key (which you choose) is 10 hexadecimal digits. You enter it on all (two in your case) devices connecting to the network. On many devices you can also use just 5 ascii characters instead, but beware that some devices translate the ascii differently.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you have misunderstood my question. I do not know what hexadecimal digits are? I do not know what ASCII characters are? There are two options to encrypt 40 bit 128 bit. Please could you explain this to me?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hexadecimal digits.

ASCII characters.

WEP encryption can be 64-bit (40 used for the key) or 128-bit (104 used for the key). Neither is secure, but far better than nothing.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have looked at the links for ASCII and Hexadecimal and I do not understand what it means. All I want is to know is what to put in the password encryption box. The words I do not understand are as follows "The password must be entered as exactly 5 ASCII or 10 hex digits" Please tell me what to key in the password box? Please see the attachment.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

0123abcdef

Of course, that same key must be entered on other devices that use the network.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

What same key? The printer is the only one on that network. I did not use one for the printer. What am I supposed to use for 5 ASCII or 10 Hex digits. I am completely lost here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What same key?


Whatever key you use on one device must be used on the other devices.



> The printer is the only one on that network.


Then it's not a very interesting network. I thought you had set up an ad-hoc wireless network between computer and printer?



> What am I supposed to use for 5 ASCII or 10 Hex digits.


I already cautioned against using ASCII, and gave an example hex key.



> I am completely lost here.


I do not disagree.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Let's go back to the beginning. I have set up a ad-hock network between my computer and my printer, without encryption. You said in no 8 post I need encryption but now not ASCII (despite your links about Hexadecimal and ASCII I cannot understand it). I of course I understand alpha numeric but not what Hex or ASCII looks like or how I would key it in.
The following is from your link to wikipedia: For example, the hexadecimal number 2AF3 is equal, in decimal, to (2&#8201;×&#8201;163) + (10&#8201;×&#8201;162) + (15&#8201;×&#8201;161) + (3&#8201;×&#8201;160), or 10995. 
I have not a clue what it means perhaps I should ask Carol Vorderman?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You do not have to understand the decimal equivalent of a hexadecimal number.

Hexadecimal digits are the following digits: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F

You pick any combination of 10 of those to form a key that you will enter on the printer and on the computer.
Basically it's just a key they both know to establish a secure connection.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Headrush that is just the explanation I was looking for. The problem is now solved.


----------

